# New Braunsfels



## Dead Wait

We are planning to make a trip in March. Never camped in New Braunsfels before. Just wondering if someone can give me an honest opinion on a really nice camp ground. We are looking for something close to the river, a water view would be even better. 

Looking for something that my 35' 5th wheel can get into easily. Kid and wife friendly. 

Thanks.:dance:


----------



## divingmatt

We go 3 or 4 times every summer. We either stay at Huaco springs campgrounds or Lazy L&L. Both are on the water Huaco springs has an awesome view and L&L has nice amenities, both have spots that will handle your trailer. This pic is Huaco springs.


----------



## Dead Wait

That's what I needed. Thanks a bunch divingmatt.


----------



## flashlight

x2 on Lazy L&L. We went there last year and they have a live band on the weekends. Everything is kept up really nice. Off duty Deputies patrol the park on the weekends so it keeps out the riff raff. Good family atmosphere.


----------



## sferg

We used to go to http://rioguadaluperesort.com/guadalupe_river_rv/ this time of the year. Its quiet and no crowds. We camped next to the water and it was great. We took our chiminea and bought wood (cheap) in Sattler for a nice fire at night. Trout fishing is good this time of year. We'll do that again soon.


----------



## Dead Wait

I've never fresh water trout fished before. Wouldn't know the first thing about it. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## mikec91

Nice


----------



## Pilot281

Dead Wait said:


> We are planning to make a trip in March. Never camped in New Braunsfels before. Just wondering if someone can give me an honest opinion on a really nice camp ground. We are looking for something close to the river, a water view would be even better.
> 
> Looking for something that my 35' 5th wheel can get into easily. Kid and wife friendly.
> 
> Thanks.:dance:


Be sure to let us know how the campgrounds are. I'm planning the same trip this summer.


----------



## Dead Wait

I will stay in touch Pilot281. We were down in Galveston this weekend for spring break. I think we are going to try a place just down past the Seawall called Delanara RV. 
I don't know anyone that has stayed there but, it was clean. We drove thru the park area. Your on the beach side with beach access which is a plus for me. I don't want my kids crossing a busy road.


----------



## glampers

Dead Wait said:


> I will stay in touch Pilot281. We were down in Galveston this weekend for spring break. I think we are going to try a place just down past the Seawall called Delanara RV.
> I don't know anyone that has stayed there but, it was clean. We drove thru the park area. Your on the beach side with beach access which is a plus for me. I don't want my kids crossing a busy road.


Delanara rv park is what it is. Small spots, full hook ups, right on the beach, no frills is what it is rv park. Best part is its location. I would stay there again. Also you can try Jamaica beach rv park. You have to cross a street to get to beach but the park is nicer, little bigger spots, things for the kids to do like putt putt golf, movies at night, private pool.


----------



## Dead Wait

We also looked into that Rv park as well glampers. It was really nice. The kids liked it better for obvious reason. We will probably end up trying them both. I would also like to recommend the Horse Back riding which is right next door to Jamaica Beach Rv. We took our kids there on Friday for a ride on the beach. It probably lasted an hour or so. $45 a piece plus we tipped both Cowboys $20 each. The wife an kids really enjoyed it. Great for first time riders as the horses seem pretty tame.


----------



## jerkalip

I stay at second crossing camp ground every year make reservations in advance there are some good camp grounds on river road but not many with full hook ups


----------



## westexas

Will the two mentioned allow pets ? Thanks


----------



## shoalcat_james

Huaco springs campgrounds at first crossing is the way to go when using a RV.
http://camphuacosprings.com/


----------



## dbarham

shoalcat_james said:


> Huaco springs campgrounds at first crossing is the way to go when using a RV.
> http://camphuacosprings.com/


X2


----------

